# Cherry Barbs, are they breeding?



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm fairly sure my barbs are breeding, and managed to catch some video of them. But just want to make sure. (There are four in there, only two were breeding, as you will see.) Oh, and pardon the darkness... At least what you can see is somewhat clear! 

Oh, and when should I pull them out of the tank? Today, I suppose? And, I can't see any eggs... What should I be looking for? Or are they usually difficult to see?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Cv8MS3QZI 

Thanks!


----------

